# 05 Honda Foreman Wont Shift!!!!! HELP!!



## FireMedic (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey guys having a problem getting my Foreman ES to shift... Ive checked the codes and getting code 13.. Does anyone have any idea what code 13 means or where i can find out...  This thing has been TROUBLE since the day i bought it and now the warrenty is gone... Just my luck


----------



## Trizey (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm not sure what you mean about the code 13?

I had to adjust mine not long ago.  Mine was really loose when shifting and I made an adjustment on the clutch.

I've never heard anyone say that a Honda has given them any trouble at all.  I guess there's a bad one produced every so often.


----------



## jay sullivent (Aug 13, 2006)

first time i've ever heard anything negative spoken of honda myself.


----------



## jay sullivent (Aug 13, 2006)

kinda makes you wonder if it's just some simple maintanance issue or something.

scroll down the page after you click onto this link and read about clutch adjustment. 

http://www.swbike.com/AskMechanic/index.html


----------



## FireMedic (Aug 13, 2006)

This ATV is a Electric Shift when you turn the key in the on position the N (neutral) just flashes. I checked the atv for codes and it displayed code 13. i can manual shift the thing just fine.. im sure the problem is something just stupid.. the other problems that it was having was the wiring harness would come out while riding and it would just quit and would not run.. unknowning that the problem was at the time was a MAJOR headache being stuck in the deer woods 2 miles from camp....


----------



## mikel (Aug 13, 2006)

there is a sensor inside the transmission thats more than likely gone bad.i had the same trouble on my rancher twice.the sensors are made in two different countries,mexico and japan.the ones made in mexico are mostly faulty.the part only costs about 20 bucks but labor is like 95 bucks an hour.and takes about 4 hrs to do.
thats one reason i no longer own an ES 4 wheeler.
good luck .


----------



## jay sullivent (Aug 13, 2006)

try this link.  there are many potential little problems. others have had similar problems and here are some possible solutions.


http://forums.atvconnection.com/messageview.cfm/catid/8/threadid/460957.cfm


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Aug 13, 2006)

*repiar*

Go to www.      dan's motorcycle repair course.com   My son is into cycle thing and go there alot to help him.And no it not my shop.


----------



## FireMedic (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Guys thank you so much for all the input please keep the ideas and suggestions comming... If nothing else, sure am learning alot!! Thank you.. And Atleast my 03 honda foreman has NEVER EVER had a single problem...Still a HONDA MAN... Im pretty sure this is something little but hope its cheap to fix.


----------



## red dirt (Aug 13, 2006)

sometimes the wiRing to the "ES" solenoid becomes corroded or just gets loose, causing the no shift.  not sure how the solenoid is mounted or wired in but check all wiring along the  lower section of the engine, near the shift mount.

there might be a wiring schematic in the owners manual to help troubleshooting.


----------



## Hunter450 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Shifting problem*

Make sure your battery is charged and in good condition. My battery started getting a little weak and my ES would not shift.


----------



## FireMedic (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes hunter450 that was my first attempt to fix it.. By battery is fine... Still trying to figure it out...Grrrrr....


----------



## gadawg1979 (Aug 16, 2006)

Had the same Problem with my 2005 Rancher 4*4 it is the Angle Sensor and should be covered under warranty if you have the extended.  If not the part runs 82 bucks at Lawerencville honda.


----------



## FireMedic (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey guys well just wanna give yall a little update bet i can tell its the throttle control sensor thats what code 13 is so its been ordered and gonna give that a try.... the sensor is on the carb and only $96 but if this fixes it it will be worth it alot better than $70 a hr for labor


----------



## FireMedic (Aug 17, 2006)

HEY GUYS just wanted to thank everyone for all the suggestions and ideas about my honda.. just wanted to let everyone know that i replaced the throttle sensor today and it runs like a champ... It was a REAL PAIN in the tail to get out but its fix and NOW im ready come on sept 9.... THANK YOU ALL AGAIN...


----------



## Buckbuster (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a 350 Rancher and I just got a recall notice about the ES. I carried it to the dealer yesterday, The factory is covering the cost.


----------

